# Traurige Nachricht von Noer



## guadarmar (11. Januar 2009)

Hier eine traurige Nachricht aus den Kieler Nachrichten

http://www.kn-online.de/lokales/ren...Toter_Angler_am_Strand_von_Noer_geborgen.html

Tragische Geschichte. Aber denkt daran die Ostsee ist gerade
bei diesen Temperaturen kein Spielplatz. Darum immer mit einem
Kollegen bei diesen Temperaturen ins Wasser.

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.

Thure


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Dem schließe ich mich an.

Peter


----------



## kulti007 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

ich mich auch .....


----------



## Mefotom (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

schließe mich an.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Tewi (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

auch mein beileid den hinterbliebenen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

*Auch ich möchte hiermit mein Beileid für die Hinterbliebenen bekunden.*


----------



## stefan08 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Auch mein beileid


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Dito!


----------



## Tino (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Selbstverständlich auch mein Beileid an dieser Stelle.


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Sehr traurige Nachricht im neuen Jahr, auch von mir ein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Lump (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

schließe mich an.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

ich schließe mich an

mein beileid an die familie


----------



## duck_68 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Naja, anscheinend starb er ja eines natürlichen Todes - So möchte ich eigentlich auch meinen letzten Atemzug tun - mit der Angelrute und dem Kescher in der Hand!

Trotzdem ist es für die Hinterbliebenen schwer - mein Beileid!


----------



## Alex.k (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Mein Beileid.


----------



## Phil Lee (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Beileid meinerseits...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Mein Beileid.


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Auch mein beileid.


----------



## Hameck (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

aufrichtige anteilnahme auch von mir


----------



## steven23883 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

auch mein herzliches beileid


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

mein beileid  
es ist nicht schön wenn man einen verliert 
lg andre


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Die Erinnerung bleibt, man kann sie Dir nicht nehmen.
Die tröstenden Worte möchtest Du jetzt nicht hören, denn sie klingen wie fremde Chöre.
Denn sie singen Lieder in fremden Sprachen.
Dein Herz spricht im Moment eine andere Sprache.
Versuche sie nicht zu verstehen, denn sie wird auch einmal wieder gehen.
Es wird lange dauern bis sie vorüber aber dann wird es erträglicher sie zu leben.
Nimm die Sprache Deines Herzens an, denn Du sprichst sie nicht alleine.
Millionen Menschen sprechen sie irgendwann.
Du bist nicht allein.


----------



## bacalo (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Dreifach ist der Schritt der Zeit:

Zögernd kommt die Zukunft hergezogen,
Pfeilschnell ist das Jetzt verflogen,
Ewig still ist die Vergangenheit.

(Friedrich Schiller)


...........lasst mir das Fischen, 
bis ich einst an den ewigen Wassern bin..............


----------



## celler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

natürlich auch mein beileid an die hinterbliebenden....


----------



## dirk-mann (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Hitschie (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Mein Beileid für die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

in der Tat traurig    auch von mir mein Beileid


----------



## Heyck (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Ich schließe mich alles an!! Sehr traurige Sache!!


----------



## Fastroller (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Mein Beileid.


----------



## gallus (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

He Männers,

jedem von uns geht die Sache hier durch Mark und Bein!(natürlich auch mir!)

Also sorgt durch Vernunft am Wasser dafür,dasz es Euren Familien
erspart bleibt,solche Nachrufe und Beileidserklärungen lesen zu müssen!!! 

Fuck!! Hätt er doch nur *einen von uns an seiner Seite gehabt!*


----------



## gallus (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Natürlicher Tod,
bestimmt kann das sein,aber wenn ihn ne Welle gekniggt hat oder 
auch n Schwächeanfall,wäre es ihm sicher mit nem Begleiter besser ergangen..

Einen Schatten an der der Seite zu haben...kann wohl Leben retten!!!


----------



## Fanne (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*



gallus schrieb:


> Natürlicher Tod,
> bestimmt kann das sein,aber wenn ihn ne Welle gekniggt hat oder
> auch n Schwächeanfall,wäre es ihm sicher mit nem Begleiter besser ergangen..
> 
> Einen Schatten an der der Seite zu haben...kann wohl Leben retten!!!




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Tewi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

stell mich an gallus seiner seite!!!!!


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Aalsucher (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht von Noer*

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen,es ist schwer einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren.Ich kenne das,aber verlaßt Euch drauf auch für Euch wird die Sonne irgendwann wieder scheinen.


----------

